# KARACHI | Emaar Towers - Pearl, Reef & Coral | 32 fl x 7+ | U/C



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Location: Reclaimed Land in sea







\Currently, the construction work at Coral Towers is being undertaken and Emaar aims to set a standard of luxury living through its three man-made crescent shaped bays in Karachi. It seems to have developed a legacy of quality construction in allegiance to international standards, this time in Pakistan.

Faran Umar, CEO Emaar Pakistan, while speaking about the progress of crescent bay project, said, “Emaar intends to redefine the premise of luxury living in Karachi by introducing Coral Towers, at Crescent Bay. The project is likely to emerge as a place where residents can cherish the peace of mind. Crescent Bay will take construction benchmark to the next level in Karachi.”


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ looks like in the middle of nowhere... is that new development area at Karachi?


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Yes, it's DHA phase 8, reclaimed area. Still infrastructure work, road networks and other utilities work under-way. Few high-rise residential projects under-construction in this part next to sea.

Here's master plan of this huge area. EMAAR on bottom right 



http://dhatoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/DHA-Karachi-Phase-VIII-Phase-8-Map.jpg


----------



## Pamila321 (Jan 29, 2014)

I really enjoy this theme you've got going on in your web page. What is the name of the template by the way? I was thinking of using this style for the site.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Our point of interest is what in the background,


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Original plan for Crescent Bay


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Good work smfaraz! Both towers will be +25 floors.


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)

mwahmed said:


> Good work smfaraz! Both towers will be +25 floors.


I hope too!


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Smfarazm...I think you should change the title to Crescent Bay once Reef and Pearl Towers begin rising.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

High quality render


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Moved to General Urban Developments forum, not 100m+


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

nice updates!


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

*need to change the title. It's going to be around 32 floors not 22*


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)




----------

